# Pulled Pork barbeque sauce?



## lmw80 (Apr 23, 2006)

I am looking for something simple, meaning I don't have to do anything but maybe mix before putting it into the crockpot.  My plan is to cook the pork loin roast for about 5 hours in the crockpot with some water, then pull it apart, add the sauce and cook it for another few hours.  How does that sound?

Just loooking for a bbq sauce recipe for the pork.

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2006)

A pork butt is a better piece of meat for that recipe.  A loin is a very lean cut and is better suited to roasting.

As far as sauce is concerned, are you looking for someone to recommend a brand because, "I am looking for something simple..." or are you looking for a recipe for homemade sauce?


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 23, 2006)

As Andy said, anything almost but pork loin is better for pulled pork, but butt/shoulder/picnic is the prime. Pork loin isn't even good for roasting but good for braising.
My BBQ sauce is as follows

1 bottle ketchup--24-28-32 oz.
1 ketchup bottle vinegar
3/4 c yellow mustard
3/4C worcestershire sauc
3/4C brown sugar
3 oz. liquid smoke (optional as you want)
Simmer uncovered for 45 minutes.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 23, 2006)

Actually do you want my VERY tried and true recipe for pulled pork? It is pretty well known on the internet.

If you choose to use commercial BBQ sauce for your pulled pork  I STRONGLY recommend diluting commercial BBQ sauce half and half with vinegar.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 24, 2006)

*Bbq*

I do the Boston Butt for my pulled pork.
We usually have a roast pork diner then pull the rest for BBQ sandwiches.

With the abundance of BBQ Ssuces on the market I feel sure a person could find one as good as any you could make.

I use the Bulls Eye.
Thanks to Grechen I will cut it a bit with some vinegar because it can get pretty "heavy" straight out of the bottle.  
It's flavor is very close to the taste I knew growing up in the Blue Ridge Mountains of Virginia.

Charlie


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 24, 2006)

Cook your pork butt in a 250* oven, uncovered for 8 hours for the best pulled pork.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's the recipe for the traditional NC vinegar pulled pork dressing - note, it's only put on the pork after the cooking is done, right before serving; it's not cooked along with the meat, unless you're doing it in a pit outside; then it can be brushed on the pork while cooking, and then some added at the end, mixed in after the pork is shredded.

VINEGAR SAUCE

(NORTH CAROLINA SAUCE FOR PULLED PORK)
​
makes 4 cups

2 cups cider vinegar 
1/3 cups water 
5 tsp. salt 
¼ cup brown sugar 
4tsp. crushed hot pepper 
1tsp. black pepper
1tsp. white pepper

Combine vinegar, water,  brown sugar, salt, hot pepper flakes and peppers in bowl and whisk til sugar and salt are dissolved. 

Note - DH remembers a quart jar of this always sitting in his grandma's pantry, to 'age'!
 
Edited to remove 'ketchup' from the instructions!


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 24, 2006)

The vinegar sauce is eastern NC style BBQ. Western NC BBQ sauce is like mine--tomato based. And the sauce is only put on at the table as Marmalady says--never cooked with it.
The other Eastern NC vinegar sauce is about an inch of black pepper instead of red pepper.


----------



## bknox (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is a simple vinegar based pulled pork sauce I use on a regular basis. We call it North Carolina pulled pork but I have no idea were it came from.

North Carolina pulled pork:

1 Cup white vinegar
1 Cup cider vinegar
4 Tablespoon sugar
1 Teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 Tablespoon red pepper flakes
1 Teaspoons salt
1 Teaspoon black pepper

Mix together and let stand overnight before mixing into cooked pulled pork.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

Hungry said:
			
		

> I do the Boston Butt for my pulled pork.
> We usually have a roast pork diner then pull the rest for BBQ sandwiches.
> 
> With the abundance of BBQ Ssuces on the market I feel sure a person could find one as good as any you could make.
> ...


 
Are you related to those WALTONS????


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2006)

The internal temperature of the meat has to reach about 205 F to 210 F for the connective tissue to break down to make shredding (pulling) the pork easy.  Depending on the size of the butt and whether or not it has a bone, that can take as much as 10-12 hours.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 24, 2006)

This is not my experience exactly. First, the tissue breaks down beginning at 190*. And it must be noted that the only way to get meat to this temp is by very low heat cooking--225-250*.  I find that the size of the butt does not materially affect the cooking time. I have cooked 3# butts and 7# butts and it takes just about 8 hours.  I suppose if you have a whole shoulder at 14#, then longer would be needed. I don't find the bone makes any difference either. The bone in the butts I get is very small.


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 24, 2006)

heres one of my fav. bbq sauce recipies!!

BBQ Sauce: 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1/2 medium onion, minced 
6 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano leaves 
1 cup ketchup 
1 cup tomato puree 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/3 cup honey 
1/3 cup brown sugar 
2 tablespoons southern style hot sauce (recommended: Tabasco) 
1 tablespoon smoked paprika 
1 teaspoon cayenne 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepperIn a medium saucepan, over medium heat, add the vegetable oil. Saute the onions, garlic, and oregano until translucent, about 4 to 5 minutes. Add the remaining ingredients, ketchup, tomato puree, Worcestershire sauce, honey, brown sugar, hot sauce, paprika, cayenne, cumin, coriander, salt and black pepper. Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally, then lower heat to a simmer and allow to simmer for 1 hour 30 minutes.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

just saw your signature on your posts.......bad...very very bad!!!! I could hear my oldest brother saying this though.


----------



## gary b (Apr 25, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Here's the recipe for the traditional NC vinegar pulled pork dressing - note, it's only put on the pork after the cooking is done, right before serving; it's not cooked along with the meat, unless you're doing it in a pit outside; then it can be brushed on the pork while cooking, and then some added at the end, mixed in after the pork is shredded.
> 
> VINEGAR SAUCE
> 
> ...


 

MARMALADY,

Is there KETCHUP in this sauce?? (how much?) Also, is the sauce spicy/peppery?? 
Thanks, gary


----------



## marmalady (Apr 25, 2006)

Ooops, Gary, my bad!  I was copying off a page that had 2 different recipes on it - must have copied the wrong one!  No ketchup in this one!  It's pretty spicy as you can imagine from the amount of crushed hot pepper in it!


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, thanks everyone!  

Ok, so back to the store for another cut of pork!


----------



## Constance (Apr 25, 2006)

I've cooked pork loin in the crockpot for pulled pork, and it's been very good. I dump a beer in with it, and season the meat with southwest seasoning. Once it's tender and shredded, I put it back in the pot with the cooking juices and Maull's BBQ sauce...makes great sandwiches. 
If we're doing it on the smoker, we always use a pork butt.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 25, 2006)

If you do a pork loin as Constance describes, it is a basically a braised pork loin and indeed it will shred and make a good sandwich. BUT for the best pulled pork BBQ do it in an oven at 225-250* for 8 hours. What you get is a wonderful dark crispy crust that you incorporate into your pulled pork.


----------



## mackeeg (Apr 25, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> If you do a pork loin as Constance describes, it is a basically a braised pork loin and indeed it will shred and make a good sandwich. BUT for the best pulled pork BBQ do it in an oven at 225-250* for 8 hours. What you get is a wonderful dark crispy crust that you incorporate into your pulled pork.


 

All the recipes some yummy.


----------



## gary b (Apr 25, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Ooops, Gary, my bad! I was copying off a page that had 2 different recipes on it - must have copied the wrong one! No ketchup in this one! It's pretty spicy as you can imagine from the amount of crushed hot pepper in it!


 

Thanks Marmalady,

How do you think this sauce would be without the chrushed hot pepper???

gary


----------



## gary b (Apr 26, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Actually do you want my VERY tried and true recipe for pulled pork? It is pretty well known on the internet.
> 
> If you choose to use commercial BBQ sauce for your pulled pork I STRONGLY recommend diluting commercial BBQ sauce half and half with vinegar.


 
Gretchen,

What kind of vinegar works best?

Does the "half and half" ratio work with pretty much* all* commercial brands, or do some need more vinegar than others?

Also, how do these vinegar sauces taste with beef?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't like the commercial sauces that are very dark brown--prefer the ones that are tomatoey colored. Cider vinegar is the vinegar to use.
If you took Marmalady's sauce without the cayenne you would have sweet vinegar. The pepper sauces are just de rigeur in Eastern NC--that is what they serve with theirs.

However, when I make pulled pork, after pulling it I put some of the following on the meat prior to serving. I put SO LITTLE of this that you do not even know there is any liquid added (the meat itself is very very moist).
Mix1C cider vinegar with 1/2tsp coarse black pepper and 3 TBS brown sugar. Mix well and add SPARINGLY SPARINGLY to your pulled meat.
Serve BBQ sauce at the table for each to use what they want. 
Other go withs for pulled pork are slaw (both mayo based and a red pepper, ketchup, vinegar based sauce), baked beans, and in the fall Brunswick stew. The other Carolina custom is that slaw is served ON the sandwich.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary, the sauce w/out the red pepper would be okay - but that's one of the shining stars of the recipe, the other being the vinegar.  Why don't you try just cutting down on the amount of red pepper, first?  

I've always made this with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## gary b (Apr 27, 2006)

Gretchen and Marmalady,

Thanks for the sauce info and recipes. I'm gonna smoke a 8# Boston butt this weekend and I'll use the sauces.
                                                                  Gary


----------



## gary b (Apr 27, 2006)

Gretchen, Marmalady and others,

Have you ever used any vinegar sauces with beef? (chuck roast or beef ribs etc.) How did it taste?


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 27, 2006)

I've used my tomato BBQ sauce with a shredded brisket BBQ and on BBQ short ribs.
I have an interesting recipe to make a crockpot BBQ that you put rump roast in a slow cooker with a jar of hot 'n sweet banana peppers and cook on low for 8 hours. Shred the beef and mix it all together to make subs. It is really quite good--spicily piquant.  
I don't really care for the vinegar sauces. Whenever we have pulled pork for a party (or I make it for a crowd) I serve the vinegar sauces along with mine. Invariably, the vinegar sauces are very little used.  But at friends' homes where they are from Eastern NC, that is the sauce of choice.


----------



## lmw80 (Apr 27, 2006)

I was in my freezer last night (looking in it, not like sitting in it lol) and I noticed that I have a shoulder, not a loin!  I am going to try putting a beer in with it instead of water and then try one of the sauce recipes!

Thanks.


----------



## lmw80 (May 1, 2006)

Ok, so I cooked it on high for 5 hours with one bottle of Killians and about a cup of water.  After 5 hours, I dumped most of the liquid out, made the sauce (I combined ideas from the recipes here), pulled the pork, and put it all back in for an hour - it was delicious!!!


----------



## Gretchen (May 1, 2006)

A lot of things work, but next time try it overnight in the oven at a low temp. If your liquid was boiling or even simmering, you just have boiled pork. It is OK, but it can be better--and just as easy.  All you do is stick it in a pan, put it in the oven and bake for 8 hours.


----------

